# Do you like Mountain Dew?



## Wereserpent (Sep 4, 2011)

I always hear about how this is the Gamer's (Both Tabletop and Videogame) drink of choice, but how many people here actually like it? I myself do, but I am curious to see how popular it is amongst ENWorlder's.

I am not affiliated with Pepsi Co., the current distributors of Mountain Dew.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Sep 4, 2011)

Couldn't vote. It's ok, and I'll drink it, but it isn't something that I'd buy for myself.


----------



## Starman (Sep 4, 2011)

Ed_Laprade said:


> Couldn't vote. It's ok, and I'll drink it, but it isn't something that I'd buy for myself.




That's about how I feel, but I just voted 'Yes' 'cause it's closer than 'No' to how I feel.


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 4, 2011)

I like it.  I would go so far as to say for my gaming group it's the most commonly bought soda.  We usually have a big stack of soda for gaming purposes.  While most of the time the cases are random and change from week to week, there's always one Mt. Dew no matter what.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 4, 2011)

I voted yes only because I will drink it one in awhile. The soft drink of choice for our gaming group is either Coke or Pepsi.


----------



## Gronin (Sep 4, 2011)

nope not even a little bit.

For drinks at the gaming table I prefer coke or coffee (and maybe a shot of rye with the former or some Bailey's with the latter).


----------



## Sammael (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes. Unfortunately, it's not available in my country, but I buy it every time I go abroad to a country where it's available.

Surge was another drink I often drank during my time in the US. Is it still available?


----------



## megamania (Sep 4, 2011)

I used to drink 6-8 liters a day.  So yes.



That said-

I am now diabetic (so now its diet Dew) and it is one of the worst sodas for your teeth.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 4, 2011)

Sammael said:


> Yes. Unfortunately, it's not available in my country, but I buy it every time I go abroad to a country where it's available.
> 
> Surge was another drink I often drank during my time in the US. Is it still available?



I've never heard of it, so it was either only regionally or temporarily available.


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 5, 2011)

Every game night alternates Dew or Dr Pepper for me, but the rest of my group is coke, pepsi, or coffee.


----------



## Starman (Sep 5, 2011)

Sammael said:


> Yes. Unfortunately, it's not available in my country, but I buy it every time I go abroad to a country where it's available.
> 
> Surge was another drink I often drank during my time in the US. Is it still available?




Sounds like you can get it in Norway, but it's been discontinued everywhere else and replaced by Vault. 

Source: Wikipedia, natch.


----------



## Wereserpent (Sep 5, 2011)

Starman said:


> Sounds like you can get it in Norway, but it's been discontinued everywhere else and replaced by Vault.
> 
> Source: Wikipedia, natch.




Vault is Coca-Cola's answer to Mountain Dew.


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 5, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> (. . .) Dew or Dr Pepper for me (. . .)





That's me, too, but the diet variety, and Cherry on the Diet Dr P, though I also drink Cherry Coke Zero and sometimes Vault Zero now that it's available at the FLGS. I like mixing the Cherry Diet Dr Pepper and Diet Mountain Dew half and half.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Sep 5, 2011)

I'd drink it if I had to, but no, I don't really like Mountain Dew.

If I drink soda, it's usually Reed's ginger brews, sparkling fruit juices, or bottled root beer.

I also don't like the stereotype that comes with it.


----------



## Alzrius (Sep 5, 2011)

Mountain Dew is weak! Here's my drink of choice:







Mountain Doom. When you need to quench a thirst that's as powerful as Mordor.


----------



## Starman (Sep 5, 2011)

Alzrius said:


> Mountain Dew is weak! Here's my drink of choice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The beverage of choice for any _real_ gamer.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 5, 2011)

I voted "No."

But to explain, I used to like it.  I used to drink a LOT of soft drink types: Mountain Dew, 7UP, Shasta, Fanta, Coke, DP, Fresca, A&W, Barg's, IBC, Royal Crown...sometimes up to the equivalent of 4/meal.

But I gave them all up when I went to college.  I continued to drink OJ and milk, and added unsweetened iced tea to my diet.  That plus participating in a crapload of intermural sports let me drop 50lbs in 1 semester.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 5, 2011)

I like Mountain Dew, though on game night I tend towards coffee for the caffeine and not as much sugar.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Sep 5, 2011)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> I've never heard of it, so it was either only regionally or temporarily available.




Surge was Coca-Cola's attempt at taking on Mountain Dew in the valued demographic of young, hip, athletic types.  And gamers.

It lasted maybe two years.  And was an acquired taste, just as Mountain Dew is.

Vault then replaced it, and is more of an energy drink.  It, too, didn't last terribly long.  It's still available, somewhat, but you'd have to look hard to find it.

What irritated me is that, in order to build up Surge, they pretty much killed off Mello Yello in most of the country, save the South, and that was my favorite drink.  As of late, more bottlers are putting out Mello Yello again, so you can actually now find it in the DC area.

Brad


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 5, 2011)

cignus_pfaccari said:


> Surge was Coca-Cola's attempt at taking on Mountain Dew in the valued demographic of young, hip, athletic types.  And gamers.
> 
> It lasted maybe two years.  And was an acquired taste, just as Mountain Dew is.
> 
> ...




You think it's hard to find Mello Yello, try finding Birch Beer.  It's starting to get easier...but still hard to find in many places.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Sep 5, 2011)

I know this stuff only from hearsay and RPG boards. Apparently it is available in Germany at a few places, but I haven't seen it yet.

Our gaming drink of choice is Apfelschorle (astonishingly the english Wikipedia knows this term!), or any variety of beer - German ones of course - with or without alcohol.


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 5, 2011)

Not really a Mountain Dew fan. I drink a lot of Coke Zero, Diet Dr. Pepper Cherry and Diet A&W Root Beer.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 5, 2011)

Couldn't vote.  Never had it.


----------



## Jhaelen (Sep 5, 2011)

Jan van Leyden said:


> I know this stuff only from hearsay and RPG boards. Apparently it is available in Germany at a few places, but I haven't seen it yet.



Ditto. However, if it's a kind of flavoured sugar water I won't like it.

When roleplaying I only drink still water.


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 5, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Couldn't vote.  Never had it.




You've NEVER had Mountain Dew????

Any reason for that?

I can actually get Mt Dew in Europe, Middle East, and the Americas.  Can't say I've ever looked for it in Asia...

As an aside, Mtn. Dew tastes different in Europe/Middle East.  Seriously.  Some say it has a different mix to it.  Same goes for Fanta and other fruit drinks.  They seem more...fruity.  Just something interesting.  I think the soft Drinks have different ingredients or something between the continents.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 5, 2011)

GreyLord said:


> You've NEVER had Mountain Dew????
> 
> Any reason for that?
> 
> ...




Don't think I've ever seen it.  Or, if I have, I haven't noticed.  I daresay I could seek it out if I felt the urge.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm one of those that used to drink it by the liter but stopped for health reasons.  Not diabetic, that I know of, but needed to lose weight.

Now, the smell of it turns my stomach.  Still need my caffeine, though, so its Diet Coke (around 6 or 7 of those a day) with Splenda.


----------



## Aeolius (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't always drink soda, but when I do I prefer Cheerwine .


----------



## Wereserpent (Sep 5, 2011)

GreyLord said:


> As an aside, Mtn. Dew tastes different in Europe/Middle East.  Seriously.  Some say it has a different mix to it.  Same goes for Fanta and other fruit drinks.  They seem more...fruity.  Just something interesting.  I think the soft Drinks have different ingredients or something between the continents.




They may use sugarcane instead of High Fructose Corn Syrup. If you get to try some Mt. Dew Throwback (It uses sugar) and it tastes similar to the Dew from Europe then that is the reason for the different taste.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Sep 5, 2011)

GreyLord said:


> As an aside, Mtn. Dew tastes different in Europe/Middle East.  Seriously.  Some say it has a different mix to it.  Same goes for Fanta and other fruit drinks.  They seem more...fruity.  Just something interesting.  I think the soft Drinks have different ingredients or something between the continents.




It differs not only between continents but between countries in Europe. My children won't touch a Fanta or Sprite outside of Germany anymore. Luckily they can't compare different strokes of Coke.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 5, 2011)

I always liked the übercarbonated Cokes I got in Germany as a kid.  Those things would bubble away _forever_...and I think the overall flavor was stronger.


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 5, 2011)

megamania said:


> I used to drink 6-8 liters a day.
> 
> I am now diabetic



Sorry to hear that!







crazy_monkey1956 said:


> I'm one of those that used to drink it by the liter but stopped for health reasons.  Not diabetic, that I know of, but needed to lose weight.
> 
> Now, the smell of it turns my stomach.



Just looking at the packaging makes my gut turn. Gods, all that sugar [ or corn syrup ] 







crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Still need my caffeine, though, so its Diet Coke (around 6 or 7 of those a day) with Splenda.



Been trying to avoid artificial sweeteners since i noticed they do give me a noticeable _late day hunger overdrive_.

Used to love Dew, but there is a LOT of diabetes in my family history and I'm still too fat to take chances. Maybe if I lose another 75lb. I'll drink it regularly again.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 5, 2011)

> Been trying to avoid artificial sweeteners since i noticed they do give me a noticeable late day hunger overdrive.




Just so you know: it's not just you.  Several studies over the past few years have noted an increased caloric intake by subjects who regularly consumed sizable amounts of the major artificial sweeteners.


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 5, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Just so you know: it's not just you.  Several studies over the past few years have noted an increased caloric intake by subjects who regularly consumed sizable amounts of the major artificial sweeteners.



Not sure about all the claims those studies make, but after they pointed it out, I finally noticed too much artificial sweetener really did send my big eater appetite berserk mid evening.


----------



## Roland55 (Sep 5, 2011)

Mark CMG said:


> That's me, too, but the diet variety, and Cherry on the Diet Dr P, though I also drink Cherry Coke Zero and sometimes Vault Zero now that it's available at the FLGS. I like mixing the Cherry Diet Dr Pepper and Diet Mountain Dew half and half.




You have saved me the trouble of posting.

Eerie, that.


----------



## Wycen (Sep 5, 2011)

Aeolius said:


> I don't always drink soda, but when I do I prefer Cheerwine .




I have heard of Cheerwine before and once while looking through Beverages & More noticed it in their section of single bottle sodas.  So I bought one and tried it, but I don't recall how it tasted.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 5, 2011)

frankthedm said:


> Not sure about all the claims those studies make, but after they pointed it out, I finally noticed too much artificial sweetener really did send my big eater appetite berserk mid evening.




Well, they pretty much found in controlled settings the precise behavior you're describing: somehow, the artificial sweetners seemed to trigger increases in appetite, resulting in higher daily caloric intake.

I can't tell you what level of sweeteners triggered the effect, though.


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 6, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I can't tell you what level of sweeteners triggered the effect, though.



A 2 quart pitcher of crystal light or a 2 liter of diet soda in one day was usually enough to put me in a feeding frenzy.


----------



## Richards (Sep 6, 2011)

No Mountain Dew for me, thanks -- in any of its various flavors.  I'm a dyed-in-the-wool Mello Yello guy!  (Although if you ever find yourself with the opportunity to try Mello Yello Zero, give it a pass -- that stuff's nasty!)

Johnathan


----------



## john112364 (Sep 7, 2011)

Mountain Dew is my caffine of choice. Though I have been using 5 Hour Energy first thing in the morning and it really does seem to work better than Mt. Dew. Code Red is still my favorite soda though.


----------



## john112364 (Sep 7, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, they pretty much found in controlled settings the precise behavior you're describing: somehow, the artificial sweetners seemed to trigger increases in appetite, resulting in higher daily caloric intake.
> 
> I can't tell you what level of sweeteners triggered the effect, though.




Reeeeaaallly now. This could explain the late afternoon munchies. I may have to switch to more water. My ever expanding gut thanks you.

Hmmm. Ya know... Pepsi owns Frito-Lay. I'm just sayin'! 

Can't xp you yadda yadda yadda. (Not that you need you need it.)


----------



## Siberys (Sep 7, 2011)

I'll drink it if I can get it cheap and quick, and there are no other soda options. Otherwise, I much prefer Coke (and Vanilla Coke), or 7up products, particularly Dr Pepper and Squirt.

EDIT: Oh, and as a card-carrying Michigander, Faygo. Any flavor, though I have a preference for Rock & Rye. Especially if I want a lot of soda cheap.


----------



## Abraxas (Sep 7, 2011)

I can't stand it - I actually won't drink it if it's all that's available.

I much prefer Coke (although I liked it better when I was younger - it seemed to be significantly more carbonated back then), and, also being a Michigander, Vernors or Faygo (and Like Siberys - Rock & Rye is preferred).


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 7, 2011)

I can't stand mountain dew... I love coke; however, especially mexican coke.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 7, 2011)

> I love coke; however, especially mexican coke.




...a lot of which comes from Columbia.








What?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 7, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ...a lot of which comes from Columbia.








 WINNING! ​


----------



## Bedrockgames (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't really care for mountain dew. The flavor is a little too strong and it has a bit too much caffeine for me. Not a big soda drinker in general. However if I do drink soda prefer coke, grape soda, orange soda, or squirt (or some other citrus soda that isn't mountain dew). I do see a lot of mountain dew at the gaming table.


----------



## Crazy Jerome (Sep 7, 2011)

"Like" isn't anywhere near strong enough a word. You know if I were a super villain, I'd follow one of those lists--no last words for the hero, don't explain my plan before I kill him, etc. I'd still lose, because the heroes would learn my one weakness--craving for Mt. Dew. 

I can't drink any form of alcohol at all. Simply can't get it down. I drink my tea with no sugar. Don't even like coffee. If I could stop drinking Mt. Dew cold, I'd probably hit my ideal weight in a year.


----------



## Deset Gled (Sep 7, 2011)

I used to love Mountain Dew.  In college, I would have a glass of Dew and a glass of milk with every meal.  Since then, I have cut back on soda a lot and have been forced to switch to diet.  Sadly, I find that Diet Dew is not as palatable as Coke Zero.


----------



## Herschel (Sep 7, 2011)

No, it's disgusting. It's like drinking pancake syrup mixed with artificial lemon flavor. Blech.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Sep 8, 2011)

No; not that I can't drink it, but it is FAR from my first choice.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Sep 9, 2011)

I used to drink it all the time. The buzz was everything I needed. But I was younger then. In the couple decades along now I'd gone from 140 (freshman in college) to 170 (this past year), packing on a humble belly and getting a serious case of GERD.

Was told caffeine was the most likely culprit. I stopped the Dew kick, but no fix for the GERD. I ended up on different acid reducers that rarely helped.

Since caffeine elimination did no fix I just went back to drinking Dew and all was "normal" again.

On a whim for entirely different reasons (longer story) I cut *wheat* and *all fructose* (sugar and HFCS). Which included my beloved Dew. My weight suddenly dropped 20 lbs in 8 weeks and unexpectedly my GERD *disappeared*. Better yet, I have so much energy all day long I'm never in need of a caffeine fix from Mountain Dew.

Do I like Mountain Dew? I once did. But I won't drink it or other fructose-sweetened drinks again.

This is why I cut sugar.

These are the two reasons I cut wheat.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 9, 2011)

DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!



I had a cup or two with breakfast, and a 1-liter bottle of Dew with lunch at the mall today.  Granted, sweating my ass off in the Arizona heat had something to do with drinking a whole liter in one sitting.  But I still drink probably half a liter of Mountain Dew per day on average.  Not every week though, I go an occasional week or two without caffeine.

I don't drink coffee or alcohol though, and probably never will.  I do drink tea once in a while (with sugar), and have an occasional candy bar or other sugary snack, but not much any more.  Certainly ate a lot more sugar and drank a lot more Mountain Dew as a teenager, but cut down on it a lot since reaching adulthood.  I still eat too many corn/wheat products though; can't stand the taste of most fruits and vegetables.

I could probably give up Mountain Dew if I had enough Faygo pop to drink, though.  Faygo's a local brand out in Michigan and such, where I grew up (though it's finally spread as far as Arizona, though it's hard to find out here), and they've got a good selection that's all caffeine-free.  It's probably still rather sugary, but not as unhealthy.  I drank a lotta Faygo before my family moved to Arizona.

Diet soda tastes too horrible to drink, though, and I feel the same about diet foods.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Sep 13, 2011)

I like it, it's probably my second favorite after Dr. Pepper, though vanilla and cherry cola drinks are good, too.  That said, I almost never consume soda and haven't since at least college.  I mostly drink iced teas and juice now, maybe I have a serving of soda once a month, on average.


----------



## Bedrockgames (Sep 13, 2011)

Eric Anondson said:


> On a whim for entirely different reasons (longer story) I cut *wheat* and *all fructose* (sugar and HFCS). Which included my beloved Dew. My weight suddenly dropped 20 lbs in 8 weeks and unexpectedly my GERD *disappeared*. Better yet, I have so much energy all day long I'm never in need of a caffeine fix from Mountain Dew.
> 
> Do I like Mountain Dew? I once did. But I won't drink it or other fructose-sweetened drinks again.
> 
> ...




Did they test you for celiac?


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Sep 13, 2011)

Bedrockgames said:


> Did they test you for celiac?



Nope. They just figured it was a case of excess acid production and proscribed me acid reducers.

Funny thing, researching the issue myself after my diet change unexpectedly fixed it, I learned that many (most?) cases of GERD are actually the result of too LITTLE acid production. The theory goes like this;

Fructose and certain fibers and starches promote overgrowth of the H. pylori bacteria in the stomach.
H. Pylori suppresses acid production and in excess amounts suppresses it a lot.
With less acid, foods are left undigested in the stomach leading to extra gas production.
Extra gas has two ways out, one into the intestine (but it only opens when food has fully digested) and the other back to the esophagus (which opens to let food through, but also opens under pressure from too much gas in the stomach).
Extra gas for too long will weaken the sphincter back to the esophagus letting the little acid in the stomach up where it shouldn't be.
Makes some sense. I am tempted to get a thorough test done.


----------



## Roland55 (Sep 20, 2011)

Do the Dew.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Elf Witch (Sep 20, 2011)

As a kid I loved Mountain Dew this was back when it had real sugar and came in glass bottles. 

I have not had sugared soda in 15 years since becoming a diabetic but the last time I had Dew it tasted vile. It did not taste like it had when I was a kid.

I drink mainly water. I allow myself one drink with artificial sweetener in it a day. I like others found if I drink to much I am starving later that night. 

I only really like two diet soda and that is Coke Zero and Diet Sunkist.


----------



## Shemeska (Sep 20, 2011)

3-4L of Diet Mountain Dew Code Red daily. 

*twitch* 
*tweak*
*Idon'thaveaproblemIcanstopanytimeIwant*


----------

